# spinning/weaving guilds?



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

do u belong to a spinning/weaving guild?
i heard so much about them recently that i tapped in google
to look them up and it seems we have one here where i live.
so i gave them a call.
not really sure what to expect.
i go to a first meeting in oct.
what kinds of things does your spinning/weaving guild do for u?
what do u do for them?
we dont have alot of members in our guild but i think it shall be fun.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I am a founding member of our guild in Sutton, qc. We have 54 active members and a waiting list ofof about 56. We do all that is related to weaving, that is weaving, basketry, knitting and crochet and spinning. We have newbies who are helped along by other members, like KP. One week is dedicated to one discipline, but not everyone does that specific one, so they knit. We have about12 looms. We are lucky to be situated in an old fashioned school in the country. We have existed for 34 yrs. Love it! We meet every Tuesday morning, bring our lunch, most leave around 1:30 unless 
na weaving project upstairs. Hope you are inin a group


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I am a founding member of our guild in Sutton, qc. We have 54 active members and a waiting list ofof about 56. We do all that is related to weaving, that is weaving, basketry, knitting and crochet and spinning. We have newbies who are helped along by other members, like KP. One week is dedicated to one discipline, but not everyone does that specific one, so they knit. We have about12 looms. We are lucky to be situated in an old fashioned school in the country. We have existed for 34 yrs. Love it! We meet every Tuesday morning, bring our lunch, most leave around 1:30 unless 
na weaving project upstairs. Hope you are inin a wonderful group like this, we are english and French , European etc and no back biting, EVER! A wonderful group! Wish you the SAME! Enjoy!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> I am a founding member of our guild in Sutton, qc. We have 54 active members and a waiting list ofof about 56. We do all that is related to weaving, that is weaving, basketry, knitting and crochet and spinning. We have newbies who are helped along by other members, like KP. One week is dedicated to one discipline, but not everyone does that specific one, so they knit. We have about12 looms. We are lucky to be situated in an old fashioned school in the country. We have existed for 34 yrs. Love it! We meet every Tuesday morning, bring our lunch, most leave around 1:30 unless
> na weaving project upstairs. Hope you are inin a group


oh betty boivin.
i found out we have 35 members and alot of the members go and do demonstrations
at the black sheep gathering in eugene,oregon and do demo's for natural history living days and such.
oh i never thought of basketry.something i always wanted to do.wow.
yours sounds wonderful.wish i lived near u.
everyone meets in a bank conference room where ours is.
thank u for explaining your guild.it sounds lovely.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I used to belong to a spinning group. I frequently brought a wheel or spindle and stuff to spin, and most people brought spinning. But it was pretty loosely run. Sometimes people brought knitting, weaving, crochet and other fiber arts.

One of our members usually baked something experimental to bring for snacks. She did this because she liked baking and enjoyed trying new things and having people to give opinions on what she made. Sometimes she brought a wheel, but she'd often bring her jewelry supplies and make jewelry. I think once someone dyed something at a meeting. She was kind of the maverick of the group, and sometimes brought all sorts of craft projects. She showed me how to knit backward.

But we'd get to try out each other's wheels, check out looms that other members are using, see what different brands of knitting needles are like, and a lot of other things.

We'd also be impressed by other people's projects, be asked for and give opinions on other people's projects, get compliments from each other on our projects, make suggestions about other people's projects, and much more. We'd even discuss the costumes from the Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter movies, and how they were constructed. It was very easy-going.

In some ways, it was like being on KP, only in person, so when you had a question, someone was there to show you how to do it, live. Much better than YouTube.

I suppose you could have one that was _just_ for spinning, but I enjoyed the group I was in.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> I used to belong to a spinning group. I frequently brought a wheel or spindle and stuff to spin, and most people brought spinning. But it was pretty loosely run. Sometimes people brought knitting, weaving, crochet and other fiber arts.
> 
> One of our members usually baked something experimental to bring for snacks. She did this because she liked baking and enjoyed trying new things and having people to give opinions on what she made. Sometimes she brought a wheel, but she'd often bring her jewelry supplies and make jewelry. I think once someone dyed something at a meeting. She was kind of the maverick of the group, and sometimes brought all sorts of craft projects. She showed me how to knit backward.
> 
> ...


sounds lovely and fun IndigoSpinner.
i found out there is 35 members in the guild i am joining.
yours sounds very fun...i would love to go to the ones u both mention.
thank u for sharing your experience.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm in a spinners group as well. We meet monthly, smaller group of about 20. Group has officers and a formal meeting. Dues are paid but low amount, enough to cover the fee for the meeting room.

We do a show and share, and try for a program every month. Sometimes programs are not intensive but rather sharing of information, for example, how wool is graded, or a technique, how to use combs. We've had special events with professionals coming in for a one day or sometimes two day class.

Most bring wheels, some just bring knitting. People are weavers, quilters, embroiderers, felters, and occasionally bring items to show, but main emphasis is spinning and fiber. 

Great for learning and staying motivated to try something new.

This year and last, we did a group purchase of a particular fiber to spin and learn. The fiber is on the way and will be distributed so we can start the spinning.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> I used to belong to a spinning group. I frequently brought a wheel or spindle and stuff to spin, and most people brought spinning. But it was pretty loosely run. Sometimes people brought knitting, weaving, crochet and other fiber arts.
> 
> One of our members usually baked something experimental to bring for snacks. She did this because she liked baking and enjoyed trying new things and having people to give opinions on what she made. Sometimes she brought a wheel, but she'd often bring her jewelry supplies and make jewelry. I think once someone dyed something at a meeting. She was kind of the maverick of the group, and sometimes brought all sorts of craft projects. She showed me how to knit backward.
> 
> ...


Oh, sounds wonderful!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I belong to a Weavers and fiber guild. We meet monthly, have $10/yr dues, have a business meeting to discuss demonstrations at the museum we meet in, classes offered, ect, usually have a program by a member (about 25 of us) , do show and tell. Twice a year, we organize a sale of things we have made in conjunction with a special day at the museum, namely Nordic Fest and A Norwegian Christmas. They charge 10% of sales, we get free use of the space and a huge crowd in exchange. 
It is just nice to meet with like minded people, visit, get a little relaxed knitting done, and we usually come away with a new idea or technique to try. Like someone said, KP, but in person.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

kaypriest said:


> I'm in a spinners group as well. We meet monthly, smaller group of about 20. Group has officers and a formal meeting. Dues are paid but low amount, enough to cover the fee for the meeting room.
> 
> We do a show and share, and try for a program every month. Sometimes programs are not intensive but rather sharing of information, for example, how wool is graded, or a technique, how to use combs. We've had special events with professionals coming in for a one day or sometimes two day class.
> 
> ...


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> I belong to a Weavers and fiber guild. We meet monthly, have $10/yr dues, have a business meeting to discuss demonstrations at the museum we meet in, classes offered, ect, usually have a program by a member (about 25 of us) , do show and tell. Twice a year, we organize a sale of things we have made in conjunction with a special day at the museum, namely Nordic Fest and A Norwegian Christmas. They charge 10% of sales, we get free use of the space and a huge crowd in exchange.
> It is just nice to meet with like minded people, visit, get a little relaxed knitting done, and we usually come away with a new idea or technique to try. Like someone said, KP, but in person.


thanks BirchPoint...sounds grand.the guild i am gonna join was 10$ a year.now its 15$.
goodness.from what u are all telling me.it sure seems worthy at 15$ a year.wow.
how fun.thank u.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Our organizations are primarily for sharing - projects, skills, food, and good like-minded society. The local Weaver's Guild does workshops as well.

It is always good to join with others who share your interests. We are also fortunate to have wool festivals close enough to be accessible.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.spokaneweavers.org/events/ or key in Spokaneweavers.org to get the full information. We meet once a month. We have workshops, classes, a library, looms to rent, dye workshops, guest speakers, and so much more. I was the librarian for five years. They are very encouraging and helpful when I have questions or don't seem to know what I am doing. They are a great bunch and we have fun together. Hope you have a great time with your new group.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Not a member of a guild and never have been, but it's more a question of time than anything else


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks so much for all your responses.now i am looking forward to going to join this more than ever.


----------

